# Upgrade to 12.1-RELEASE, why this?



## piggy (Nov 5, 2019)

```
<piggy@freebsd12>/home/piggy # uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd12 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  i386
```


```
<piggy@freebsd12>/home/piggy # sudo freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE upgrade
Password:
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
```
Why this? I ask for 12.1-RELEASE and it offer me 12.0-RELEASE...


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 5, 2019)

It's just part of the upgrade process. Once it has inspected the system and worked out what parts of 12.0 you have, it will then get the metadata for 12.1 and work out what changes need to be made.


----------

